# Braga e o céu noturno



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2016 às 11:38)

Tenho andado a tirar umas fotos a Braga e ao céu noturno no Bom Jesus e no Sameiro nos últimos dias e decidi colocár-las aqui.

Esta tirada no Bom Jesus:



Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

E esta também:




Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Estas duas que também coloquei aqui 
Eram umas luzes azuis que piscavam e não sei o que era.




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mysterious Lights by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

As próximas duas da Via Láctea já foram tiradas do Sameiro:




Milky Way by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Milky Way by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Aqui esta foi tirada no dia 1 a uma Iridium flare e acabei também por apanhar um outro satélite.




Iridium satellite by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


Estas duas foram tiradas no dia 2 com Júpiter visível em ambos no lado esquerdo.




Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Estas todas já foram tiradas ontem. 

Aqui sabia que ia passar a ISS e então preparei a máquina para tirar a foto. Passado pouco tempo depois de começar a ver a ISS tirei a foto com uma exposição de 30 segundos. Passados por volta de 15 segundos começou a aparecer uma luz brilhante que se mexia bastante devagar. Quando vou ver a foto reparei que devia ser um meteoro pois nota-se que começou a ficar mais brilhante e até parece que tem uma cauda. Durou por volta de 10 segundos.




Space Station and a meteor by 
Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Aqui aproximada:









Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2016 às 12:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Tenho andado a tirar umas fotos a Braga e ao céu noturno no Bom Jesus e no Sameiro nos últimos dias e decidi colocár-las aqui.
> 
> Esta tirada no Bom Jesus:
> 
> ...


Nem tenho palavras...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Ago 2016 às 21:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Tenho andado a tirar umas fotos a Braga e ao céu noturno no Bom Jesus e no Sameiro nos últimos dias e decidi colocár-las aqui.
> 
> Esta tirada no Bom Jesus:
> 
> ...



Brutais mesmo. Uma visita ao Sameiro/Bom Jesus é sempre especial, ainda para mais à noite e quando se sabe tirar umas fotos destas. Continua o fantástico trabalho.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Ago 2016 às 16:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nem tenho palavras...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Brutais mesmo. Uma visita ao Sameiro/Bom Jesus é sempre especial, ainda para mais à noite e quando se sabe tirar umas fotos destas. Continua o fantástico trabalho.



Obrigado!


----------



## actioman (6 Ago 2016 às 17:41)

Muitio bonitas e inspiradoras! Grande qualidade, como sempre, nas tuas fotos guimeixen! 
A das luzes é curiosa sim senhor, mais balões com leds dos casamentos!?


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 18:00)

Todas as fotografias espectaculares!   
Parabéns ao fotografo, pois proporciona-nos um deleite ,para os nossos olhos!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 19:47)

Magnificas!!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2016 às 01:19)

Fantásticas!


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2016 às 14:59)

Muito boas, parabéns 
Ontem à noite também estive cerca de hora e meia deitado a olhar para o céu. A ouvir boa música com uns bons headphones é uma coisa que dá um enorme prazer, quem não pratica não sabe o que perde  Deu para ver muitos aviões, satélites e 3 meteoros, um deles espectacular, parecia uma bala tracejante a uma velocidade estonteante deixando um rasto enorme.


----------



## Lightning (8 Ago 2016 às 22:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Tenho andado a tirar umas fotos a Braga e ao céu noturno no Bom Jesus e no Sameiro nos últimos dias e decidi colocár-las aqui.



Todas as fotos estão excelentes, as duas que me chamaram mais a atenção foram as da via láctea pois apesar de estar parado neste momento (não tenho qualquer equipamento fotográfico) vou iniciar-me brevemente na astrofotografia. E aproveito o assunto para citar o post do Vince abaixo também.



Vince disse:


> Ontem à noite também estive cerca de hora e meia deitado a olhar para o céu. A ouvir boa música com uns bons headphones é uma coisa que dá um enorme prazer, quem não pratica não sabe o que perde  Deu para ver muitos aviões, satélites e 3 meteoros, um deles espectacular, parecia uma bala tracejante a uma velocidade estonteante deixando um rasto enorme.



Dou-te a razão toda pois estive de sexta para sábado nos arredores de Viana do Alentejo no meio do nada, nuns dos céus menos poluídos (onde eu estava registam-se cerca de 0,10 Watts por cm cúbico) em termos de luminosidade no país. A via láctea vê-se completamente a olho nu, fiz o mesmo que tu, com a única diferença de que devo ter visto uns 20 meteoros ou mais, pois tendo em conta o céu que é, vê-se tudo melhor. Música a acompanhar também, e "fui-me embora daqui". Estava mesmo a precisar, por mim passava as noites todas nisso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 02:15)

Fotos lindas! Nunca me atrevi a tirar grandes fotos à noite, talvez um dia 

Pena é a poluição luminosa de Lisboa. Nas estradas para o Alentejo o céu é lindo, de tal que é a escuridão! Adoro


----------



## guimeixen (9 Ago 2016 às 11:11)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 11:28)

Fotos belíssimas guimeixen parabéns  tenho pena de não ter o equipamento adequado para contemplar toda a beleza dos nossos céus. Sempre que me desloco para o Alto Alentejo na zona de Gavião aproveito todas as noites para me sentar no terraço da casa a olhar para o céu durante algum tempo, faz-me sentir uma miniatura perante toda a imensidão do Universo.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2016 às 21:44)

criz0r disse:


> Fotos belíssimas guimeixen parabéns  tenho pena de não ter o equipamento adequado para contemplar toda a beleza dos nossos céus. Sempre que me desloco para o Alto Alentejo na zona de Gavião aproveito todas as noites para me sentar no terraço da casa a olhar para o céu durante algum tempo, faz-me sentir uma miniatura perante toda a imensidão do Universo.



Obrigado criz0r!


----------

